# Ham (Amateur Radio) license in Dubai & UAE



## SQ6GIT (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi,

I was wondering if there are any amateur radio ops in Dubai who could advise best way to obtain A65 license. I am holder of CEPT class 1 license - call sign SQ6GIT - and I found TRA regulations (attached) saying that my current license shall be honored for the purpose of examination, but obviously obtaining a local license is required to operate or even possess equipment.

I tried on TRA site, but failed to find further steps. Can anyone who went through the path advise me on next steps to obtain the license? I am an expat moving to Dubai, I already have my residence visa, Emirates ID, and by end of March I will set myself up including place of residence.

I appreciate any hints for obtaining license and/or any other ham-related ones. Thank you!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I'd be amazed if anyone here has that knowledge (but happy to be proved wrong), isn't there specific sites like this but for hammers? I'd have thought that would be a better place to start.

Failing that I'd take the documentation (the Arabic and the English copies) to the TRA and don't take no for an answer.

Best I can do sorry.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Or sit on a mountain top on the Oman side of the border, transmitting and see who picks up and can offer you advice ?

The Omanis won't bother to come and see who is transmitting unless you starts swamping the police frequencies.

DragonMart has multiple outlets for two way radio of every description known to man (most of which are probably illegal) so someone in one of the better outlets might have an idea ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I had a G8 licence in the UK years ago - but have not bothered using it for ages.
I would imagine it is a bit more bureaucratic to get licenced here - for obvious security reasons.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## SQ6GIT (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you all for your responses. I just came back to Dubai and I will try to go through the formalities. I have seen a few guys having A65 licenses, so I guess it is possible this way or another... 
I will try going to the authorities this week and see what they advise...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Speak to Emirates Amateur Radio Society. They're based in Sharjah and they manage licensing on behalf of the TRA.


----------



## SQ6GIT (Mar 3, 2015)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Speak to Emirates Amateur Radio Society. They're based in Sharjah and they manage licensing on behalf of the TRA.


Thanks, I also considered this option - but their site does not contain (English) information on when they are even open. But I will try it.

Thanks!


----------



## Rogair747 (Oct 1, 2015)

I am sitting my exam for a65 next week. Wonder did you get sorted yet? I hold call sign ei5hl.
John


----------

